# Cat food mixture question



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I finally got Norma weaned off the breeders diet and onto Innova Low Fat Adult Cat Food

My question is what would be the best two kibbles to mix with this one?
I have the kibble list from this site saved to my computer and was looking at it trying to decide but I thought I would come here for some opinions.
Also my friend works at a pet store and gets discount, as a kind gesture she bought me a bag of Innova but it was the Senior Cat Food.. not reduced fat, should I use this or try to exchange it?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

panda said:


> I finally got Norma weaned off the breeders diet and onto Innova Low Fat Adult Cat Food
> 
> My question is what would be the best two kibbles to mix with this one?
> I have the kibble list from this site saved to my computer and was looking at it trying to decide but I thought I would come here for some opinions.
> ...


The fat content all depends on if you have an active hedgehog, ask yourself:

How often/long does your hedgehog wheel?
How many grams does your hedgehog weigh at present time?
What is your hedgehogs shape? (Oval, Circle, Pear)
Can you hedgehog fully ball and does he/she have and fat on the front legs?

Its hard to say from any perspective and a large amount will base on how active you hedgehog is, if your hedgehog is extremely active extra fat may be needed to retain their current weight. If not then a lower fat content would be ideal. Then you can get into choices on variety flavors for your hedgehog that fit the nutritional value you will discover. Right now I am still in the process of building them into a mix, I had to ween them off their previous mixes and I wanted to go very slow about it.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Thank you for the advice!
I also am trying to go slowly with the process of switching/adding, I have had her since the beginning of May and just finished weaning her to the Innova from the mix the breeder gave, I went slower than what I read was recommended but I figure slower is better than too fast.

According to the breeder she should be 18 weeks old. She has an oval shape. I have not been able to buy a scale yet or anything to measure exactly how much she wheels/night but from the evidence in the morning its clear she is very active, wheeling every night, I also have her out of her cage every night. She can fully ball up and no fat on the legs.
I do also give her crickets nightly, and usually 5 mealies per night as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

panda said:


> Thank you for the advice!
> I also am trying to go slowly with the process of switching/adding, I have had her since the beginning of May and just finished weaning her to the Innova from the mix the breeder gave, I went slower than what I read was recommended but I figure slower is better than too fast.
> 
> According to the breeder she should be 18 weeks old. She has an oval shape. I have not been able to buy a scale yet or anything to measure exactly how much she wheels/night but from the evidence in the morning its clear she is very active, wheeling every night, I also have her out of her cage every night. She can fully ball up and no fat on the legs.
> I do also give her crickets nightly, and usually 5 mealies per night as well.


An Oval is good, seems like you can work a good diet in, I would wait and get a scale to see her weight flux that way you don't have to ween her of a too high or low fat mix 

Just my opinion


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

She has grown in general quite a bit since I brought her home but seems pretty tiny still in comparison to other hedgies, I am assuming because she is still young and growing. 
I had bought only the small bag of the Innova Low Fat Adult Cat Food (in case she didnt like it) and only have about half left.. while i have a larger bag from my friend of the Innova Senior Cat Food that I havent touched yet because I dont know if it would be good for her or not right now. I'm not too sure how much longer the Adult Innova will last me, maybe just a few more weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

panda said:


> She has grown in general quite a bit since I brought her home but seems pretty tiny still in comparison to other hedgies, I am assuming because she is still young and growing.
> I had bought only the small bag of the Innova Low Fat Adult Cat Food (in case she didnt like it) and only have about half left.. while i have a larger bag from my friend of the Innova Senior Cat Food that I havent touched yet because I dont know if it would be good for her or not right now. I'm not too sure how much longer the Adult Innova will last me, maybe just a few more weeks.


If she's still under 6 months more fat isn't a bad idea I think its like 20% for a younger hedgehog to help their growth.

haha I have a video of feral so cute in my hand she has grown but still small by many her age, I kinda wish she stayed all cute and small but I love her just as she is and as she will be at 6 months


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

A part of me really is like "Norma stop growing" haha so I completely understand that! Holding them in one hand has a cuteness about it, but she is certainly getting to where two hands will soon be needed. :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha anyway back to topic.. I am still trying to figure this out, brainstorming out loud here I suppose... The cat food list from this site only has the names & doesnt have the fat content listed, I was thinking initially of just using ones from the top of the list as this list seems to be in order from best to least best.. 
I wonder if I could do the mixture like so:
Innova Low Fat Adult my bag says it has 8-10% fat
Innova Senior which is said on the bag i have to have a minimum of 12% fat
Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light

When I run out of the Senior diet I could switch to maybe Blue Buffalo Longevity for Mature cats? I dont know what the chicken soup or the blue buffalo fat contents are so I am just going off of this list. Seems that having a kibble with a max of 10% with another with a minimum of 12% is a bit high, especially since its recommended to have a mixture of 3.. So I would have the Senior diet be temporary if at all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

There a link which should help you all green bolded ones are recommended from Reaper's List and it has your contents. As far as I understand younger can handle the extra fat, its really as I mentioned your observations of what you feel is best 

You will always be the determining factor and know what is best for your little hedgehog 

Nutrition of all Cat Food


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Thanks! All this math is hurting my head :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

No problem I still haven't settled on my mixture yet either


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I just want to mention, that the Innova Senior Dry Cat Food has 38% protein which is too high. I was originally going to use it, but the protein is to high. It should be below 34%.  Oh, and the Blue Buffalo Longevity it a fish based food, which usually causes stinky poop. 

I looked up tons of different foods and printed them onto laminated cards, so I know what I can feed :lol: I think I was bored, or just over prepared lol.

If she is under 6 months, you want to feed a food around 20%.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

those are foods that were at the top of this sites list though... now i'm confused. :|


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

panda said:


> those are foods that were at the top of this sites list though... now i'm confused. :|


Keep in mind his list was last update over two years ago, there may be slight changes in opinion or findings that could make it a bit out dated, I cannot say for sure.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

panda said:


> those are foods that were at the top of this sites list though... now i'm confused. :|


That list is older, and a lot of foods have changed since either a little or a lot. I'm copying and pasting something I just posted.

For a mix, I like to mix different flavors together. This is my most recent one, and the one I will be sticking with.

*First Food (Turkey):*
Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato Recipe Cat Food
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Whole Potatoes, Oatmeal, Peas

*Second Food (Chicken):*
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula Cat Food
Protein: 28%
Fat: 9%
Fiber: 8.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Third Food (Duck):*
Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato Recipe Cat Food
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Duck, Pea Protein, Oatmeal, Peas, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Fourth Food (for extra fat):* _Tons of meat in this one  _
Blue Buffalo Finicky Feast Chicken & Turkey Recipe Adult Cat Food
Protein: 32%
Fat: 16%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal

If I had to pick two, I'd say go with the first two I listed. They are both low in fat, have good ingredients, different flavors, and the Weight Control is high in fiber which = nice poops 

Whatever food you choose to buy, make sure the protein isn't higher then 34%. I personally like to stick to 32% and under. Make sure the fat is under 15%, and there is no corn, wheat or animal by-products.

For extra treats, read here:
http://www.hedgehogheadquarters.com/secure/treats.htm

*Here's a list of dry cat foods that I wrote up that I'm okay with feeding (Based on the protein, fat & ingredients): Most of them aren't on the Dry Cat Food List, but they are really good to feed.*

Dry Cat Foods

*Authority Sensitive Solutions Cat Food*
Protein: 33%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 5%
First 5: Turkey, Turkey Meal, Brewers Rice, Oat Groats, Salmon Meal

*Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato Recipe Cat Food*
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Duck, Pea Protein, Oatmeal, Peas, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato Recipe Cat Food*
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Whole Potatoes, Oatmeal, Peas

*Blue Buffalo Finicky Feast Chicken & Turkey Recipe Adult Cat Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 16%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal

*Blue Buffalo Healthy Aging Mature Chicken & Brown Rice*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Debonded Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley

*Blue Buffalo Indoor Health Adult Chicken & Brown Rice*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Blue Buffalo Sensitive Stomach Adult Chicken & Brown Rice*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 16%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley

*Blue Buffalo Spa Select Adult Indoor Cat Dry Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Barley, Fish Meal, Oatmeal

*Blue Buffalo Spa Select Mature Cat Dry Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 15%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley

*Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula Cat Food*
Protein: 28%
Fat: 9%
Fiber: 8.5%
First 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*By Nature Organics Chicken Formula Adult Cat Food*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Ground Barley, Organic Ground Oats, Organic Brown Rice

*Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul Adult Cat Light*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 9%
Fiber: 8%
First 5: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Turkey Meal, Powdered Cellulose

*Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul Senior Cat Hairball*
Protein: 30%
Fat: 13%
Fiber: 8%
First 5: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Turkey Meal, White Rice

*Innova Low Fat Adult* 
Protein: 32%
Fat: 8%
Fiber: 5%
First 5: Turkey, Chicken, Barley, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal

*Purina One Beyond Chicken & Whole Oat Meal*
Protein: 33%
Fat: 14%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Soybean Meal, Whole Barley

*Simply Nourish Indoor Cat Food Turkey & Oatmeal Recipe*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 10%
Fiber: 5%
First 5: Turkey, Turkey Meal, Oatmeal, Rice Flour, Dried Chicken


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh I didnt know the list was that old :shock: 
Thanks for sharing your list, I like the detail of it, gives me a better idea of what I am looking at rather than just brand names.  
I plan on going to the store and starting her weaning to a mixture soon, I just want to be prepared with a planned list for my mixture.
Your mix has four different foods, would you say four is better than three? I had planned on doing a mix of three kinds.

Norma really likes the Innova Low Fat Adult, and I see it is still on your list as well so I think I will stick with that for one of the mix foods, she gets just as excited for that as she does for her treats.
I like the idea of having each mix have a different meat ingredient, but the Innova has both turkey and chicken, So I guess I will sort of be doubling up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Another good food, if you're looking for different flavors, is Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken. I have it in my mix and it's the only food that Lily eats all of every night. The main ingredient is lamb, and the kibble are kind of chunky looking X's. She loves it though.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh thanks, I'll have to check out what my store has, Lamb would be another good mix to have, maybe since the Innova has chicken and turkey already i could do a duck kibble and the lamb kibble you just mentioned!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I use four because I really liked the fourth food and just wanted to include it, and needed a little bit of extra fat. Three is fine as well. I don't have Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken on my list, just because it's not available where I live. If I could find it, I would use it because it's another type of meat (lamb). Innova Low Fat Adult is a really good food too, but my boyfriend two boys refuse to eat it, so there wasn't a point keeping it in the whole mix and if it wasn't in the mix, I wasted a lot. My food is doubled up too with the fourth food because it's both turkey and chicken. Norma really likes it, so I'd keep using it  . You wouldn't really need to do an extra chicken or turkey food if you didn't want to since Innova already has it. The lamb and duck would be good additions.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Yay thanks so much for all your help I think I got this figured out now...

I think I'll eventually make this my mix (..as long as Norma eats/likes it!):

*Innova Low Fat Adult*
Protein: 32%
Fat: 8%
Fiber: 5%
First 5: Turkey, Chicken, Barley, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal

*Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato Recipe Cat Food*
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3.5%
First 5: Deboned Duck, Pea Protein, Oatmeal, Peas, Whole Ground Brown Rice

*Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken*
Protein: 34% 
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 4%
First 5: Lamb, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Millet, Menhaden Fish Meal

What do you guys think of the numbers?
& of course this is also with daily crickets and mealies


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

**Also I'm going to follow your advice and not feed the Innova Senior to her, Not too sure what I will do with this bag of cat food though, Maybe my dog will like it? :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like a great mix to me! Perhaps you could donate the Innova Senior to a local cat rescue or animal shelter? The store may let you return it too, if you ask.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I do know some cat owners who I may try to ask if they would like it. My friend gave it to me so I doubt i could return it anywhere.. but I will try to give it to a cat home or something like that rather than pitching it. I would hate to waste it.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I'm going today to pick up the cat food to start weaning her, Undecided if I should buy the small bags incase she doesnt like the two new ones or if it is likely that she won't mind them and I should just get the big bags?.. I plan on getting another large bag of the Innova because I'm running low and know she loves that.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can get either, really. If you get the big bags and it turns out she doesn't like it, you usually can return the bag to the store for a refund. Most stores will let you, just ask before you buy them.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

The store by me didn't have the gold kat n flocken so I got Purina One Beyond Chicken and Whole Oat Meal but they did have the other two... Thanks for the help!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

**Gold Katz'n'Flocken


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Norma is on her mixture now and I am starting to notice a funny thing, it looks like she is eating the other kibbles and leaving the innova for last :roll: even though when i switched her to innova when i first brought her home she loved it. but it is hard to tell because some of the other kibble looks very similar to the innova :roll: i wont be changing the mixture because i know she likes it all and is doing well on it.
maybe she is being like some people are.. some people leave the least favorite thing on their plate for last, while some people leave their most favorite thing for last :lol:


----------

